# Front Brake Pad Alignment



## Viat (May 19, 2010)

My front brake pads have somehow become unaligned so that one side is constantly rubbing against the tire. I found some instructions on how to fix it online, but when I tried to follow them I got lost pretty much immediately. Is this something that a complete novice can easily fix, and is there a site that gives instructions in terms that doesn't use much bike jargon? I took a picture since it seems like the process varies based on the type of brake. Thanks for any help.

https://imgur.com/B1K4I.jpg


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

First of all, if it is rubbing the tire you need to reposition the brake pad on the caliper. If it is just rubbing the rim because of being off center you can usually just grab the caliper and recenter by moving it over manually. They get knocked out of alignment occasionally and need this minor tweaking. Make sure mounting bolt is snug too.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, a novice can learn this, and should, because calipers can get knocked out of center easily. Loosen the mounting bolt a little, re-center the caliper, tighten the bolt. Then squeeze the lever several times to make sure it stays centered. If not, re-do, and tighten the bolt tighter. Some caliper models have a centering screw for fine adjustments. This might be helpful::
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/dual-pivot-brake-service


----------



## Viat (May 19, 2010)

I tried messing with what I thought was the mounting bolt (the thing with the wire attached to it) and it seems like all I did was reduce the tension, which I haven't been able to get back. It the caliper supposed to be easily moved? I can push it back into the right position, but it just bounces back to the one side.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

The mounting bolt goes through the fork on the front and the brake bridge on the rear. What you did was loosen the cable tension.


----------



## Viat (May 19, 2010)

I think I now know where the mounting bolt is, but what tool is best to tighten it? I tried a wrench but wasn't getting anywhere, the space is too small and I couldn't get a good grasp on the bolt itself.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

You need an allen wrench, 5mm I believe.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I dont want to sound too negative here but given your limited mechanical experience and considering that we are talking brakes here, i think you should go to a local bike shop or better still join a club and get some helpful cyclist to show you where you are going wrong.
I dont want you, when out on a ride, to pull on the brakes only to find the cable slips and you crash.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jasjas said:


> I dont want to sound too negative here but given your limited mechanical experience and considering that we are talking brakes here, i think you should go to a local bike shop or better still join a club and get some helpful cyclist to show you where you are going wrong.
> I dont want you, when out on a ride, to pull on the brakes only to find the cable slips and you crash.


Except for the 'join a club' part, I agree. And the only reason I dsagree with that statement is because the OP needs to get his brakes fixed NOW. Go to a LBS, explain the situation and ask the wrench to show you what he does to correct this situation. Once the brakes work as designed, _then_ join a club.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Is your brake pad(s) hitting the tire or the aluminum rim? It also sounds to me like you might have V brakes.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Your brake has a centering adjustment. The set screw on the top of the caliper, on the right side of the picture. It accepts a small (not sure what size, exactly) metric Allen key. Confine yourself to messing with that, and you should be all good.

If you've already messed with the mounting bolt (that's the one that goes through the fork) or the binder bolt, the lower bolts that holds the cable to the brake caliper, you might want to have your shop check it out. Losing a rear brake is annoying, losing a front brake can get you badly hurt.


----------

